# 10wt full sink line recommendation



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I really like both the sonar titan triple density lines and the Cortland compact sink lines, but i have primarily fished them in freshwater rivers.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.scientificanglers.com/product/sonar-titan-sink-3-sink-5-sink-7/

I have an old SA streamer express 350 grain line and throw it on a RPLXi 9 wt.
Love it. I can keep the fly down 15' for almost the whole cast 
I don't need another line but I might get one of these for one of my Scott 7 wt's.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Teeny T Series.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

RJTaylor said:


> Teeny T Series.


I have heard they are good lines, but the running line on those is a floater I think. I prefer full sink, or at minimum intermediate running line. I don't want the running line pulling the fly up on the strip/swing.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I used to use Amnesia running line with sinking heads a bit. It worked well but was hard to handle. Looking at newer stuff on the market, the Rio Gripshooter/Slickshooter combined with one of their fast sinking heads has caught my interest. The SA line that mro mentions above looks good too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> prefer full sink


I had a full sink line once... pain in the .. rear.. to pick up for the next cast.

I do know a little about shooting heads as I used to spend every winter fishing some of our states coastal rivers for steelhead. Several of the rivers required not just getting the fly down near the bottom but also long casts (like 100+ feet).
I even used to fish the delta for strippers with a shooting head before I tried out the streamer express.

If you want to go below 15/20 feet deep then I'd go with a type 6 shooting head (or what ever the current deep diver is  ) and 100 feet of a mono shooting line. You can also use a .035 shooting line (intermediate) but they have more drag than the mono does.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

My first thought was shoulder replacement surgery. Thats alot to pick up
As ive gotten older ,the pick up is harder for me .i’d try to undersize line a wt or 2. Helps me , all else being equal 
Ive also used split shot to get it down


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I only fish sink lines here in california.

There are a couple of very important things if you want to fish deep or in ocean current.

running line must be intermediate or your line will hinge.

dont go all sinking line...just dont.

for a 10wt you want 350gr-450gr depending on your casting ability. If you are new to throwing these lines and adding heavy flies go on the lighter end. I fish a loomis cc glx 10wt for yellowfin and yellow tail. I switch between a 400g and 450g depending on how i want to fish.

Sinking section should be between 24'-30' 

dont worry about the striper lines being for cold water...makes no difference in this application.

brands
SA Sonar sink 30 ( make sure it is the 30)
RIO striper sink intouch
rio custom outbound ( you cut this to get the weight you want)
airflo salt sink
hatch salt sink
wulff tt striper fast sink


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I use Outbound and Titan as my full I lines. I like titan more. Both similar but casting outbound is like throwing a sausage. Titan is nicer.

("Strong currents and swing"..?? Do not be afraid to bring you switch/short spay rod!!! I used to do a lot of swinging with short TH for East stripers. Fun!!! and easier on your body)


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Orvis depth charge lines work fine for me. Basically a Teeny line with a slightly longer head and intermediate running line available in Saltwater weights. 
Keep your leader short (3 ft) and use fluoro which sinks faster than mono.
You want a weighted fly that sinks faster than your line if you plan to work very tight to the bottom.
To really get deep in big rips we used to use a lead core shooting head (cut to desired weight) with thin mono running line but it is a truly awful thing to cast and few people stuck with it long.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

x2 on the SA Sonar Titan. I got my first sinking line last year for Winter Stripers and have been very pleased with it. When you finish your retrieve you just need to do a little roll cast snap to get the tail out of the water and it casts very well from that point.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

X3

I’ve been using the SA Hover/S2/S4 8wt over the winter to dredge 6-8’ cuts and holes with medium sized clouser to catch quite a few fish I wouldn’t have caught if I had used a floating line.

I’m glad I didn’t get the I/S3/S5 because I think the line would have snagged the ledges.

I’m guessing the S3/S5/S7 is for really really fast water.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

just reread your post.
Mono shooting line while doable for your application would not be fun,
Think holding 20/25# test mono in your stripping hand when a jack grabs....
I'd try the SA or similar line first. I have caught fish over 20 pounds on shooting heads with 20# mono shooting line (and I have three reels set up for shooting heads but only one with mono) but the SA and Cortland shooting lines are much more enjoyable to use. Line management can be trouble especially when the wind is blowing.

Happy hunting


----------

